# RocketRaid 2320 not recognised



## jalla (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm trying to install a RocketRaid 2320 with a single disk attached. The system is 8.0-Stable from a few days ago.

Entering bios with Ctrl-H, I initialized the disk and created an array of JBOD.

At boot the card is detected at pci3


```
pci3: <mass storage, SCSI> at device 4.0 (no driver attached)
```
Similary, I see the adapter with pciconf -lv


```
none2@pci0:3:4:0:       class=0x010000 card=0x11ab11ab chip=0x23201103 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Triones Technologies Inc. (HighPoint)'
    device     = 'RocketRAID 2320 SATA-II Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SCSI
```

When I kldload hptrr nothing happens. No kernel messages or anything. pciconf still reports that the adapter is not claimed by any driver.

My kernel config contains these


```
device scbus
device da
```


Is it normal that hptrr doesn't report anything at all (like an error message or no adapter found or whatever)?
Am I overlooking anything basic, or shouldn't hptrr be able to handle this adapter?
Could it be I have some weird chipset/revision that prevents it from being recognised?

Any other ideas?


----------



## jalla (Jun 9, 2010)

A simple one as it turned out. hptrr must be loaded at boot, either compiled into the kernel or with an entry in loader.conf. When loaded on a running system hptrr does nothing and reports nothing :-(


----------

